# Which would you rather have? large aquarium or large pond?



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2008)

I would prefer the 500g tank, even if it wasn't planted as i like to see the fish and i think it is more interactive with a tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jun 2008)

I would have to go for tank too, so I could have som rays and golden arrowanas


----------



## Wayney (5 Jun 2008)

The tank for me too, then i could have a nice big colony of wild Frontosa cichlids, by far my fave fish!


----------



## Joecoral (6 Jun 2008)

not an awful lot you could really do with a 500g pond, 6'x6'x2', certainly not beig enough for koi
much rather have the tank! either reef or oddball/predator tank


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jun 2008)

As to pond size, my quarantine/growing on pond is about 500g.  My pond is a small to medium koi pond at 3,500g!  

At the moment I'd rather have a larger pond, but it'd have to be 10,000-12,000 gallons.

I'd love a large tank as well and would stock it either with a giant Tanganyikan set up (Neolamprologus etc.) or small to medium South American fish.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Jun 2008)

I chose tank too, but I would love to live in a hot country and have a large tropical pond built into my house.  I've seen several examples which are simply amazing


----------



## beeky (6 Jun 2008)

A large pond in a conservatory with steps leading down underneath....

But I'd have to employ staff to clean it!


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jun 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> A large pond in a conservatory with steps leading down underneath....
> 
> But I'd have to employ staff to clean it!



Don't worry about that, one of the latest innovations in Koi filters (Bakki Showers) don't need any cleaning!!!!  (Very expensive though!)


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Jun 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> not an awful lot you could really do with a 500g pond, 6'x6'x2', certainly not beig enough for koi
> much rather have the tank! either reef or oddball/predator tank



I'll up it then to a more reasonable figure.


----------



## JamesM (6 Jun 2008)

I'm greedy, so both


----------



## bugs (6 Jun 2008)

I'd stick with my nature pond. Don't know how many gallons it is but it's about 12 foot across and 4-5ft deep. It's in a part of the garden that is fenced off to provide a wildlife area - we just let the grass and weed grow. No fish in the pond, just native wildlife and plants. It's not even filtered - it just does it's own thing and is great as a result.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2008)

bugs said:
			
		

> I'd stick with my nature pond. Don't know how many gallons it is but it's about 12 foot across and 4-5ft deep. It's in a part of the garden that is fenced off to provide a wildlife area - we just let the grass and weed grow. No fish in the pond, just native wildlife and plants. It's not even filtered - it just does it's own thing and is great as a result.



sounds interesting, can you get a pic?


----------



## bugs (7 Jun 2008)

Sure. I've probably got some old ones knocking about but I'll try and find some time tomorrow to take a new pic as it's looking especially good right now. Watch this space...


----------



## TDI-line (8 Jun 2008)

Tank for me too, probably just keep octopi.


----------



## bugs (8 Jun 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this link works, it should take you to a *Flickr slideshow*...


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jun 2008)

cool, i prefer that to ponds


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jun 2008)

bugs said:
			
		

> If this link works, it should take you to a *Flickr slideshow*...


Looks awsome  congrats


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jun 2008)

Hi All,10.000g planted discus tank absolute heaven, 8)  8)  regards john


----------



## jwrage (14 Jul 2008)

I think I'd rather have a large aquarium although water changes would be a very expensive nightmare. For cleaning the tank I could invite the local scuba diving club round lol 

I think I'd keep a massive shoal of tetras; stunning.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (19 Jul 2008)

I'd have the pond, only so I could use it for a bit of fishing, it would be small enough to always catch something and wouldn't cost me the Â£12 plus day ticket for the pleasure!   (and I'd know that there was something worthwhile in it to catch!  )


----------

